# US Bureau of Mines permissible No. 606A



## mcsteed (Jul 21, 2013)

Hello, I found an old flashlight in my grandfathers things. it is a US Bureau of Mines permissible electric flashlight no. 606a. Looking on google I have found several sights talking about these as a Navy Issued WWII light, in all of the pictures the light has USN on the front. The light I have just has US and a blank spot where the N would have been. Does anyone have any information about this or know where I may be able to learn about it. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## tobrien (Jul 22, 2013)

is it kind of an almost conical shape in that it gets larger towards the head/lens?

I personally have never seen them before but want to make sure what _my_ Google searching is showing is what you have roughly.

You may like this site for more info you may have on-hand (perhaps you've gotten some new info since posting this): http://www.flashlightmuseum.com/


----------

